# 2 Female Rats looking for a new home - Georgia (willing to travel)



## River and Hannah's Mom (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I have two nice female rats, under a year old that are looking for a new home. They come with their cage (Rat Manor from Petco) and all their supplies including food, bedding etc.

Their names are Hannah and River. Hannah is a PEW, she is a little shy but very sweet and River is a hooded dumbo rat, her hood is gray/brown and she is extremely friendly! Hannah was rescued from a very bad situation and I got River to be her friend. I had rats when I was a teenager so I was happy to rescue Hannah, and get her a friend, but I have found that my life just isn't in a place to care for them properly. I am hoping to re-home with someone who will give them the things we can't like out of cage time and more attention. 

I'm happy to email pictures, I couldn't get them to attach.

Thank you,
Ashley


----------



## Kchilson02 (Jan 20, 2016)

If you were on the West coast O would love to take them and introduce to my 3 girls but I am in Nevada ersevere:


----------



## Kchilson02 (Jan 20, 2016)

That was a sad face


----------



## Ryan (Mar 28, 2016)

Do you still have these girls?


----------

